# Bear and cougar with hounds



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am looking to do a bear and cougar hunt with hounds. Most of the outfitters/ guides charge around 4k for a couple days of hunting. I was wondering if there was anyone out there with hounds who I could pay 300-500 per day to help me take these animals?
Taylor


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

problem is, if they are not licensed guides they can not take money for taking you out, not even a dollar for gas.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

SkullDesigns said:


> problem is, if they are not licensed guides they can not take money for taking you out, not even a dollar for gas.


Actually, an unlicensed guide can accept up to $100 for a hunt......which is still a loser, particularly for a houndsman with an empty gas tank a pack of dogs to feed. So, you can either ask some benevolent houndsman to personally subsidize your hunt, illegally pay an unlicensed guide under the table, or pay the licensed guide his fee.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Is that on any land or just public lands? 
You could do what the fly guys do, pay for a mentoring session... learn how to use hounds while hunting...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Not going to find anyone that is not legaly licenesed, and with special use permits
for underabout 4k...........................

And this law is being watched HARD !!!

Unlicenesed "guides" are getting busted.------ it's some serious chit!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

goonsquad said:


> Is that on any land or just public lands?
> You could do what the fly guys do, pay for a mentoring session... learn how to use hounds while hunting...


You can try to selling that to a judge, but I wouldn't want to risk losing my hunting privileges for a year or longer on him or her buying it.

You don't need to be licensed to guide on private property, but the nature of hound hunting is that you are not in control on where the race ultimately ends up.....the dogs and game decide that, and neither recognize property boundaries. So unless you're talking major CWMU sized properties, you're unlikely to consistently confine a bear or lion race to a single property. And of course with hunting a major CWMU sized property, you're once again approaching the 4k range for guide and trespass fees.


----------

